# Vapour Mountian Oak Aged Ice Special



## Petrus (9/12/15)

Good morning guys and girls.
Can any of you menthol vapors give me feedback on this juice. 
Thanks in advance.
@Oupa, your feedback please.


----------



## Silver (9/12/15)

Hi @Petrus 
I have moved this thread to "who has stock" for the benefit of VM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (9/12/15)

Hey @Petrus , tested some yesterday while i was there. If you like the normal Tropical Ice you should like this one as well. It is very very smooth and the oak aging brings out just a touch of tobacco flavour on the exhale. All in all its very good in my opinion.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

